# What do you eat before/after your workout?



## B Lopez (Jul 10, 2007)

Tuna sandwiches and/or egg whites are starting to get a little bland for me. 

What do you like to eat before or after your workouts? What should you be eating?

If you have "natural" foods to suggest please do.


----------



## Elite (Jul 10, 2007)

I usually eat nothing just before I go work out. ( at least an hour break ).
But before that I'll eat serial, and some fruit or something. Afterwards: bannanas for the win! I also like coming home to dinner from work out, it's so awesome, feeling like I can eat forever


----------



## Jason (Jul 10, 2007)

Before 1 large banana and some whey protein,After more whey protein and a fast digesting carb IE: white bread or something of the like.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 10, 2007)

Nitro-tech.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 10, 2007)

jaxadam said:


> Nitro-tech.



 What?
/googles

edit: oh.

I used to eat the Costco version of those.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 10, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> What?
> /googles



Nitro-Tech, or Nitro-Tech Hardcore.

Use it with Cell-Tech (stack) but you may lose a few friends because it can turn you into a raging a-hole.



B Lopez said:


> I used to eat the Costco version of those.



Huh, I didn't know Costco made a version of Nitro-Tech.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 10, 2007)

Its not the costco signature brand, but one of those kinds. It just says "Protein" on the box.  Basically the same thing. Probably cheaper too


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 10, 2007)

There is a big difference in protein powders, and Nitro-Tech.

There is always the skinless chicken breast, nuts, brocolli, brown rice, etc...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 10, 2007)

The souls of my enemies. After, naturally.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 10, 2007)

AskMen.com - Training food


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 10, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> AskMen.com - Training food



That's cool and all, but I was thinking in terms of what meals.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 11, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> That's cool and all, but I was thinking in terms of what meals.



Before: a banana or some fruit cocktail
After: a banana
an hour or so after: Maybe some skinless chicken and wholegrain pasta


----------



## Tombinator (Jul 11, 2007)

My workouts are usually late at night, so I've already had dinner by then.

Afterwards, I have glass or two of Cycto Gainer. If I get hungry, I usually go with wonton noodles, potstickers or anti-pastas.


----------



## tehk (Jul 11, 2007)

Pre-Workout:
(1 hour before workout)
L-Arginine
Black Coffee

(30 minutes before workout)
Protein Shake (1 scoop ON Whey Iso, L-Glutamine, Creatine)
Branched Chain Amino Acids
Fish Oil
Glucosamine + Chondroitin

Post-Workout
Protein Shake (2 scoops ON Whey Iso, L-Glutamine, Creatine)
Branched Chain Amino Acids
Multi-Vitamin
1 Banana or 1 Apple


----------



## Jason (Jul 11, 2007)

Tehk per usual has almost the same supps as me  Tehk what about a slow digesting carbo for pre workout?


----------



## tehk (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a solid meal 1-1.5 hours before I take my pre-workout stuff. Yea, the solid meal does include slow digesting carbs, protein, and some greens. You know, REAL food .

I find that if I eat solid foods too close to work out time, I feel like throwing up due to the pressure of the lifts (I'm squatting on all my workout days because I'm doing the 5x5 program)

Bill Starr 5x5 - Madcow Intermediate or Linear Version

It's an awesome program, and I'm totally surprised at the results thus far. I've passed my "newbie gains" stage, but my lifts are going up like mad!


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 12, 2007)

LOL!

Im starting 5x5 today.


----------



## tehk (Jul 12, 2007)

Hahaha! That's cool . Something I recommend you keep in mind at all times. Form is everything! Don't cheat on this (except maybe the last 1-2 reps of your last set). And keep your resting periods based on feel. You'll be lifting very heavy, so don't rush into your last 5 reps with only 30 seconds of rest.

On Wednesday, I got my incline bench up to 205lbsx5, woooooo! I'm so excited about my progress. A couple of months back, it was stuck at the 165lbsx6 region.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jul 15, 2007)

5x5 is a solid, no-bs training regime and almost addictive heh. 

Food wise pre-workout I'll either have nothing or something light like a banana or if I plan on going heavy I'll opt for nuts pre-workout. During the workout I'll sip on some BCAA and EAA's and post-workout it's 50g Oats, 70g Dextrose, 60g Whey Isolate all in skim-milk. 2-3 hours later I'll have a proper meal.


----------



## tehk (Jul 15, 2007)

Awesome stuff Papa Shank.

I use to put my Whey + other stuff in skim milk for my post shake. However, I read that the casein proteins and other properties of milk slowed down the absorption of the whey. After reading that, I just stuck to mixing it with water.

Lemme explain something, heh. Whey + Water is totally fine (unless its Vanilla, lol). However! Additives like l-glutamine and creatine make it almost undrinkable. I cringe when I'm on my last few reps, knowing that I have to drink that stupid mixture within a few minutes time.


----------



## the.godfather (Jul 15, 2007)

Before: I try to keep it as light as possible, anything too heavy feels as though it may come back to visit me shortly afterwards. So something like an orange, banana, or a protien snack bar or something.

After/And on Restdays/In General: I try to eat as much as possible really. Nothing too fatty/too much calories either. Just good healthy food and plenty of it. Plenty of pasta, chicken and rice usually. 

As long as your not eating overly fatty foods I personally don't think you can go wrong too much.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jul 16, 2007)

tehk said:


> Awesome stuff Papa Shank.
> 
> I use to put my Whey + other stuff in skim milk for my post shake. However, I read that the casein proteins and other properties of milk slowed down the absorption of the whey. After reading that, I just stuck to mixing it with water.
> 
> Lemme explain something, heh. Whey + Water is totally fine (unless its Vanilla, lol). However! Additives like l-glutamine and creatine make it almost undrinkable. I cringe when I'm on my last few reps, knowing that I have to drink that stupid mixture within a few minutes time.



Well, citrus-y fruit juices defuse the taste of CEE but that may make the CEE useless for all I know. What you might want to try is get some paper (any kind will do i.e. toilet, sugar) and place your powder on it, fold the paper and swallow. Easier than capping and not as god awful as taking the taste of some of these powders.


----------



## tehk (Jul 16, 2007)

Paper eh? Huh, I never thought of that! Sounds interesting though .

To make matters worse, I was taking Creatine Monohydrate, hahahaa. The only reason I got that was because I was trying to save money at the time. On my previous Creatine cycle, I was using Kre-Aklyn.

However, I picked up a batch of NO-Xplode yesterday (very cool/excited), and I won't need a pre-shake for about 1-2 months. So, its going to be fun .

P.S. This would be my first time trying any kind of NO product other then arginine. In addition to that, I don't plan on making monthly purchases. Maybe once more in the last 1-2 months of my bulk. That stuff is EXPENSIVE as hell - especially in Canada... and ESPECIALLY at GNC, lol.


----------



## Out of this Swirled (Jul 16, 2007)

people may have a go about this reply but what the hell. dont eat the supliments, they arent real supliments for real food. also look out for anything with ASPATAME in it! its E no. is 951 and its an artificial sweetner in all most all things without sugar, and its produced as a bi product of turning crued oil into gas!! this is no lie look it up. im assuming you guys want to look after yourselves? its brought to you by the same guys who are bringing you GM foods! monsanto corp. first time they tried to get this stuff past the FDA they banned it as it had given 5 of the monkeys out of 6 Grand Mall Seizure the 6 died. again sorry to bore you guys but if your interested check out "sweet misery a poisoned world" shocking revelations in it. also try to avoid MSG mono sodium glutimate as it cause hole in the brain! they band it in baby food, buy you and i can still hammer the stuff down. 

Again guys i profusely apolgise if im coming off like you old mans, but i though some of you might like to know if you didnt already.
HAGO and keep training, I know I will. Peace


----------



## tehk (Jul 16, 2007)

Uh oh..


----------



## Out of this Swirled (Jul 16, 2007)

heres the link to the vid if your interested, with the X FDA guys going public and the doctors. its a bore fest but you might want to watch it as i find it good to know whats trying to kill me especially when its sold to me as a good thing, as apposed to a camoflaged cancer. again peace


1.30 min

heres another artical there are 10s of thousands!

Natural Life News & Directory: Aspatame - Sweet Poison?

if you think im a downer on the net what till meet me in person! lol

heres a 3 min clip to give you a jist. 


okay no clips or links, just google video: Aspartame IM SORRY i spelt it wrong B4.


----------



## tehk (Jul 16, 2007)

I understand the harmful effects of aspartame, and I ensure that I get as little of that stuff in my body as possible (usually, if not most times, it's zero.. wait.. do I even have any aspartame in my intake?!). Anywhoo, I read any Nutritional Fact label that I can get my hands on (literally). I find this to be extremely helpful because I can build a mental database on food nutrition, and pre-calculate foods in advanced without looking at labels .

And even though I do take supplements, I personally do not believe anyone should be totally dependant on them. Believe it or not, I do eat food - lots of it! Hahaha, and I only take the supplements when required for that extra boost or extra support. 

What's worse though, one who takes supplements and vitamins with a well balanced diet? Or one who doesn't take supplements with a poorly balanced diet.


----------



## Universalis (Jul 24, 2007)

Jason said:


> Before 1 large banana and some whey protein,After more whey protein and a fast digesting carb IE: white bread or something of the like.



That's correct! carbs are useful to help the protein intake assimilation. A good old coke could work too, if you don't have anything else better - the sugar can do the trick


----------



## Shawn (Jul 24, 2007)

I usually eat bananas too and sometimes i'll have a cheeseburger and an ice tea. Powerade too.


----------



## Adamh1331 (Jul 31, 2007)

Peanut butter is what i usually eat sometimes with bananas on it and a big glass of whey protein to wash it down


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 6, 2007)

Almost too depressing to think about... I dunno... half a pizza washed down with 4 beers? My best workouts are when I'm not drinking and I go in on an almost empty stomach. Recover with carbs. Haven't seen any discipline like that around here in a long time.


----------

